
Bosses Can Snoop on E-Mails to Your Girlfriend, Court Says - bko
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-12/companies-can-snoop-on-you-during-working-hours-court-decides
======
DrScump
The broader point is that the user was using an external service (Yahoo chat)
via the company network, not (for example) just via his company email, so the
title is bogus.

